
Ask HN: Wth is Tony Robbins so famous? - dimodi9
Why does he have so many followers -- to me he just talks. When I look into his background I can&#x27;t find one piece of evidence that shows he has <i>actual</i> experience, he just talks about experiences, but has no <i>actual</i> experiences. Can this be classified as a con-artist?
======
PaulHoule
good at self-promotion. he practices what he preaches.

------
themango
why do people go to church

